

Advice to Aspiring Entrepreneurs: Play Poker - mqt
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/startups/news/2008/01/triggit

======
utnick
article mainly focuses on the networking aspect of being a poker player

also beneficial is the fact that a good poker player could make enough to
cover cost of living in a few hours a day, then focus on his or her startup
the rest of the day.

But of course poker is a zero sum game, so this advice can't be good for
everyone.

~~~
mrtron
Poker is a negative sum game, since the house takes a rake.

However, since there is more skill involved, you can take advantage of less
skilled opponents.

That being said, attempting to gamble to cover living costs is a horrible
idea. Statistically it would not be low of probability to go on a losing
streak of a week or more straight, even if you were playing quite well.

------
tlrobinson
I've heard this advice from two independent sources this week... too bad I
suck at poker.

------
imsteve
pm me the address and time. Or just be afraid.

